# Capital Gains on Primary Residence Dual Citizen



## whistlerexpat (Oct 17, 2013)

US Canadian Dual Citizen living in Canada. If I sell my house and after taking the 250k exemption am I required to report this on my1040 tax return if no tax payable?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From publication 523 (Selling your home):



> Do not report the 2012 sale of your main home on your tax return unless:
> 
> You have a gain and do not qualify to exclude all of it,
> 
> ...


If your gain falls within the limits, it looks like you don't even have to report the sale.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## whistlerexpat (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks very much Bev for your quick response.


----------

